# Need to use a respirator but don't- options?



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

Every machine I use has the proper DC connections to eliminate dust, but I continue to breathe it. I primarily just work in the shop on the weekends, and find myself taking a sinus relief pill every Saturday and Sunday night. Could it be related??

I do have a half-face dust respirator that was given to me by our safety manager at work. Very uncomfortable, the thing is bulky and tends to block my vision. As a result I very seldom put it on.

I have been looking at the Air Trend Pro - but at $390 there is just no way its going to happen. I have also been looking at the 3M 7500 half-face model, reviews indicate I might be more comfortable and less bulky but not sure.

Any comments on these 2 products? other options? What do you wear?


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

The 3M 1/2 face is comfortable to wear, I can wear mine for a couple hours easily.


----------



## lumberjuniorvarsity (Dec 13, 2015)

I also have the 3M 7502. I think it's very comfortable, but you still 'know it's there.' There's no way it's going to be as unrestrictive as not wearing anything, but I think it's great. It also brought a smile to my face when I've had a face-full of sawdust blowing at me while breathing just fine.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

A properly fitting half face isn't bad to wear. The guys here at work wear them fro 8 hours a day, everyday. One thing to know is that to check for a good seal around your face is the cover both cartridges with your hands and inhale. Its should collapse the mask toward your face. You should also hear the faintest "click" every time you exhale.


----------



## Vincent (Mar 10, 2009)

I recently purchased a low profile mask from Lee Valley ( http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=62066&cat=1,42207 ). It is rated N99. I have used it for a few days, and so far, I like it.


----------



## Bill1974 (Mar 24, 2010)

what about sometime like this:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Sperian-Honeywell-P100-Deluxe-Disposable-Respirator-for-Lead-Abatement-RWS-54020/202814902


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

I normally wear the Miller LPR-100 respirator. It's light-weight and fairly small and I can wear it for many hours at a time. The way the straps work aren't as good as the 3M, however, and tend to be cumbersome if it's taken off and put on often. I have removed the straps from a 3M and put them on the Miller. Please wear a good-fitting respirator for your health's sake.


----------



## SignWave (Feb 2, 2010)

I find the 3m 7502 to be quite comfortable and effective. I also like that it's low profile (especially with the 2097 or 2297 filters) and that the exhaust port goes down. This means that it works with a face shield or welding helmet and the exhaled air doesn't fog up the view. I've used other brands/styles and this is the only one that I can wear for any amount of time.

I can *absolutely* tell if I go into the shop to do anything with vs. without it. I wear it regularly because I'm tired of sinus infections.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> I primarily just work in the shop on the weekends, and find myself taking a sinus relief pill every Saturday and Sunday night. Could it be related??
> - becikeja


Probably. Mine started as sniffling, headaches, then I'd cough for half the night after being in the shop. I started using a mask and no more symptoms. I have the 3M, it's probably about as comfortable a mask as you'll find.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I also have the 3M and would recommend it. I find it is comfortable and does a good job, and it's quick and simple to swap out filters.


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. I think I'm going to give the 3M 7500 with the P100 dust filters a try. As I have looked into this more, it appears the half face respirator I was given is designed more for hazardous gases than dust particles. Could be why the filters are so large. Unfortunately the filters are permanently mounted.


----------



## Iguana (Jun 22, 2011)

Have you tried the simple particle dust mask? (something like http://www.amazon.com/3M-8511-Particulate-Respirator-10-Pack/dp/B0002YKBV2)

I use a half-face respirator in my finishing booth, but for shop work the dust mask seems just as effective and is a lot less intrusive to wear.


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

I use the #m 7503 (large version of the 7500 series), with the P100 filters. Works great. I find it very comfortable. It will get a little sweaty, but not bad.

I realize the OP has already decided on one of these, but to anyone else reading, the 3M 7500 series has a silicon, or silicon like material that is very soft and forms to your face. Seals really well for me.

Even when I do jobs where I make one small cut, mess around for 10 min, make another cut. I just keep it on. Not worth the trouble of taking the ear and eye protection off. Also, dust stays in the air anyway for quite a while after making a cut.

Very rarely I'll make a few cuts without it, and ALWAYS regret not wearing it. I'll usually notice a cough a bit later on.


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

Update,
I went ahead and bought the 3M 7503 respirator and P100 filters.
This weekend involved a lot of power sanding. 
The respirator was very comfortable. No issue wearing for about a 2 hour stretch at a time.
sinuses are great. I should have done this years ago.


----------



## tturner (Nov 5, 2012)

Hopefully, we all know the difference in a dust mask and a respirator.


----------



## rf58 (Aug 11, 2009)

LOOKING BACK ========IF I WERE YOUNGER- IT WOULD BE MONEY WELL SPENT---------------LUCKY FOR ME I DRINK A LOT OF dr Pepper. AND IT FLUSHES MY SYSTEM OUT.


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

> Update,
> I went ahead and bought the 3M 7503 respirator and P100 filters.
> This weekend involved a lot of power sanding.
> The respirator was very comfortable. No issue wearing for about a 2 hour stretch at a time.
> ...


Glad you like it. I've gotten very used to wearing mine. Only issue I've had was at first forgetting I can't blow on things to clear out saw dust. Although, you can a bit if you aim the exhaust port at it.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

What do the guys with beards do? I've got a full and half mask but got a beard, so kinda pissing in the wind but I'd say it's better than nothing.


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

> What do the guys with beards do? I ve got a full and half mask but got a beard, so kinda pissing in the wind but I d say it s better than nothing.
> 
> - Gixxerjoe04


I have goatee and it works fine, but I do keep it short.



> Glad you like it. I've gotten very used to wearing mine. Only issue I've had was at first forgetting I can't blow on things to clear out saw dust. Although, you can a bit if you aim the exhaust port at it.
> 
> -Clin


I laughed out loud when I read this. I actually found myself doing this. Unbelievable


----------



## MinnesotaSteve (Dec 17, 2015)

> Have you tried the simple particle dust mask? (something like http://www.amazon.com/3M-8511-Particulate-Respirator-10-Pack/dp/B0002YKBV2)
> 
> I use a half-face respirator in my finishing booth, but for shop work the dust mask seems just as effective and is a lot less intrusive to wear.
> 
> - Mark Kornell


Yeah, to stop dust you need a dust mask. The 8511 is very comfortable to wear. They're more expensive than the cheapy ones, but with the exhale valve and more flexible filtration fabric are very comfortable.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Hang one of these from the ceiling…. it will make a huge difference…










Grizzly and others sell the same type thing for less.


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

Maniac Mac, I actually do have one of these Jet models hanging from the ceiling, and agree they are great. Also have one made from an old HVAC blower unit that sits on a stand about 4' high, that I roll around the shop into the area I am working. It takes up space but does help a lot.


----------



## boatz (Nov 17, 2013)

I use the Elipse P-100. It was initially exclusive to Highland Woodworking now you can get it on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/GVS-Elipse-SPR451-Respirator-Medium/dp/B013SIIBME/ref=pd_sim_328_4?ie=UTF8&dpID=51J-rmJJxrL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&refRID=15NH4B80CMYC1ZPDHGM2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Have you tried the simple particle dust mask? (something like http://www.amazon.com/3M-8511-Particulate-Respirator-10-Pack/dp/B0002YKBV2)

That's what I've been using for the last 7 years. At the end of the day when I blow your nose, all residue is clear, telling me it kept out the dust…

I have others like what are in the posted links. The elastic straps break down in the Arizona environment in about 6 months. I didn't like that, so went to a local 3M dealer, and started using the 3M 8511's. They have the same N 95 rating as the others for particulates, but only weigh 14 grams. If you happen to sweat, it's absorbed into the material it's made of. They aren't as disposable as most would think. I use mine for about 40 hours before I toss them. ..... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------

